# parrot cichlid



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm thinking of getting back into keeping some tropical fish again and thought about getting some parrot cichlid's. i was just wanting to know a bit of info on them like how big they grow, what to feed them, what size tank they need and how many can go in together. i know they can't be kept with other types of tropical fish as they can be very aggressive towards them.
if anybody keeps these fish and can give me some advice i would really appreciate it.

thanks in advance


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Do you mean.

Parrot cichlid(Hoplarchus psittacus) a pure cichlid species.









Or.

Polly parrot cichlids.A commercial hybrid cichlid.
(There's not much love for these guys).


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

not sure Gazz. they have some near where i work and they are really bright colours like green, purple, pink, blue. i thought my kids would absolutely love them.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Superfreak said:


> not sure Gazz. they have some near where i work and they are really bright colours like green, purple, pink, blue. i thought my kids would absolutely love them.


They sound like "DYED" Polly parrot cichlids.









I would stay well away 1 there hybrids and 2 there dyed.The dye wears off anyway.

Here's the full story.
Painted Fish


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

i asked the fella who runs the shop there and he said that's how they always are...and that it's illegal to sell dyed fish. i'm not sure on this though as i've never bought or seen any of these fish before.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If you want natural colorful cichlids go for Malawi cichlids.









Here's a list of Malawi species with picture to look though.
List of Species described


----------



## Superfreak (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks Gazz


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Superfreak said:


> i asked the fella who runs the shop there and he said that's how they always are...and that it's illegal to sell dyed fish. i'm not sure on this though as i've never bought or seen any of these fish before.


If there like the picture in post #4 there dyed.Polly parrot cichlids natural color are Whites,Oranges,Reds,Golds and the colors mix.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

they arent infact dyed but a colour dye food fed, and the "blood parrot" hybrid is a fantastic cichlid, I have had one for about 4 years now, had him since he was a 20 pence size, now easily the size of a saucer, lived with a plec and flares up at my face every time i am near his territory as so to speak, and I am no noob to keeping cichlids, yes malawi are colourful but they lack the personality and intelligence of the south american / central american cichlids.

in terms of aggression to other fish, it greatly varies upon the size of the parrot and the size of the tank, i have successfully kept mine along with larger gourami such as moonlight, kissing etc and other large fish that were non cichlid, such as leporiinus fasciatus and tin foils, since downgrading to a 4 foot tank, the parrot is now just kept in with a common plec.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> they arent infact dyed but a colour dye food fed, and the "blood parrot" hybrid is a fantastic cichlid, I have had one for about 4 years now, had him since he was a 20 pence size, now easily the size of a saucer, lived with a plec and flares up at my face every time i am near his territory as so to speak, and I am no noob to keeping cichlids, yes malawi are colourful but they lack the personality and intelligence of the south american / central american cichlids.
> 
> in terms of aggression to other fish, it greatly varies upon the size of the parrot and the size of the tank, i have successfully kept mine along with larger gourami such as moonlight, kissing etc and other large fish that were non cichlid, such as leporiinus fasciatus and tin foils, since downgrading to a 4 foot tank, the parrot is now just kept in with a common plec.


No, there are various methods of dying them.Feeding dyed foods may enhance their colour, but not change them to the extreme colours like this








It is not illegal for dyed fish to be imported...Although many shops have signed onto the 'no to dyed fish' campaign, they still sometimes slip through.
Their sizes vary a lot, they can get anywhere from 6 to 12 inches, and are very thick bodied, and so in most cases need quite a large tank.
..I used to keep 3, I now only have 1.


----------

